# trapping



## jackandy (Jun 20, 2008)

what are pelt prices fetching these days?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I know if you have a current issue of T&PC or FFG the prices are listed in there. Or you might be able to look at an issue in the store real quick.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Go to the fur auction sites they list the auction prices in the wild fur category, these DO NOT reflect local buyers prices. These prices are for put up furs.

http://www.nafa.ca


----------

